# 96 Maxima stalls at 1200 rpm



## atrumm (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a 96 Maxima, just checked the codes today. P0325, P0135, P1445, P0734. It revs fine at all other rpms. Right around 1200 it used to have some trouble, and just today it was stalling. But if I gas it right through 1200 then it does fine at the higher revolutions. Any ideas on what could be causing it, or which code I should check into first?


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Could be the mass air flow sensor. I put a cold air intake "injen" on my 99 and had to replace it when i did.


----------

